# What is the biggest animal u have gotten?



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

im whitetail i dont get out much


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

carbon_kid said:


> im whitetail i dont get out much


me to. it was my first year i got a nice 4by4.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Pheasant!!! hahahaa Go ahead...call me a hunter


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Pheasant!!! hahahaa Go ahead...call me a hunter


lol!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Whitetail my bigest antler buck was a nice nine but my biggest bodyed deer was a 180 pound small rack 6.


----------



## rogueworrior (May 23, 2005)

Blacktail deer.

J


----------



## nighttime (Feb 2, 2007)

mosse 4 me


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

gotten a couple really nice bucks got a 8 point this year scores 105 b/c and a 7 last year scores bout 85 b/c or so never really scored him but here is the 8 point


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

whitetail buck


----------



## rabbitslayer123 (Nov 27, 2007)

*big kill*

KANGAROO!...i no it aint that great...but i am gonna get a big stag this year(i just know it)....but no joke roos can get up to 180cm tall!


----------



## az2tx (Dec 4, 2007)

*Size matters*

Elephant


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Squirrel- I swear, this guy was 7' long, must have weighed 250lbs! he was gonna eat me if I didn't get him!

Or whitetail, which ever you choose to believe.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> Squirrel- I swear, this guy was 7' long, must have weighed 250lbs! he was gonna eat me if I didn't get him!
> 
> Or whitetail, which ever you choose to believe.



LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## fourth wise man (Apr 22, 2007)

*bison hunt*

not trying to brag in any way but since a am treaty and my rez (skownan) let my family shoot a bison i was up to the plate.it was kinda small though and i slept through most of it. when i shot the bison all the other ones started attacking it for some reason? anyone know why?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

fourth wise man said:


> not trying to brag in any way but since a am treaty and my rez (skownan) let my family shoot a bison i was up to the plate.it was kinda small though and i slept through most of it. when i shot the bison all the other ones started attacking it for some reason? anyone know why?


dude that cool, i think that they attacked because you scared them in you direction, and once they get started you can't really stop them. 
the plains indains, would scare a hole herd and run them over a cliff


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> dude that cool, i think that they attacked because you scared them in you direction, and once they get started you can't really stop them.
> the plains indains, would scare a hole herd and run them over a cliff


Actually, everyone did that. Later on the Sioux Nation and other Plains would run up on herds and shoot them with short, powerful sinew backed bows. They were the masters of the prairie during that time!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> Actually, everyone did that. Later on the Sioux Nation and other Plains would run up on herds and shoot them with short, powerful sinew backed bows. They were the masters of the prairie during that time!


i now that just saying that they did do it:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm just saying, when you think of the Plains Indians, it suprises me that you aren't thinking of their short, powerful bows and extreme skills with the bow!

I'm making a semi-replica of their bows, modified for my longer draw.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

canaidan bever, i killed it with the bow while bowfishing for samon, it weighed 38lbs


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

2 Antelope, Many Exotics in Texas, and 2 140 Class Bucks in Ohio.

Those are my trophies.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Just whitetails for me. The '07 buck is my biggest so far. Hopin i can get the big one i wanted last year... and this year.. but if he made it.. oooo buddy!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mines a white tail doe, the one i shot with a bow this year. it was 100 LB field dressed thats big here to me:wink::wink:


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

Whitetail:wink:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

white tail deer


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

If we hadn't bought beaver infested land, my biggest animal taken to date would be a squirrel...been hunting for 2 years but haven't got anywhere close to getting a shot at a deer I could shoot...but currently my biggest animal taken was a 38lbs beaver.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Haven't killed nothing but time this year but I've killed 6 deer 1 Turkey in my lifetime but I plan to get revenge on the turkeys this year:wink::wink:.


----------



## rabbitslayer123 (Nov 27, 2007)

*?*



az2tx said:


> Elephant


u arnt seriose are you?....i would think that if you did....then it would be ure DP instead of a whitetail


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

rabbitslayer123 said:


> u arnt seriose are you?....i would think that if you did....then it would be ure DP instead of a whitetail


My grandpa has killed 2 elephants. lol.

along with most of the big 5


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone know how much an elephant tag still goes for?


----------

